# Uintas



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

How crazy is camping on the north slope or mirror lake highway this Autumn? I know it was busy this summer but my wife and I are heading out to camp for a week and I'm curious about how busy it has been the last few weeks.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm up here now and things have slowed down along the hwy. currently it's mostly hunters i'm seeing but nothing like the summer crowds.


----------

